# Richtige Rahmengröße Canyon AM



## ForestbikerX (11. September 2010)

Mein Vater wurde bei dem Bikefinder auf Canyon die Größe M vorgeschlagen.

Seine Maße: 185 groß, 85 kg, Schrittlänge 85, Armlänge 62

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich Selbst habe auch das AM 6 und ähnliche Maße,
mir wurde damals auch M vorgeschlagen, habe jedoch L bestellt da wir der Meinung waren dass M doch etwas zu klein sei. 

Sollte er auch zu L greifen oder eher M? Fallen die Suchergebinisse bei dem Bikefinder von Canyon allgemein kleiner aus als benötigt? 

Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Komme soweit eigentlich ganz gut klar auf meinem Canyon AM in Größe L, lediglich leichte Rückenschmerzen manchmal wenn ich extreme Steigungen fahre und mich stark nach vorne lehnen muss.
Denke aber das ist im Normalbereich oder?
Abstand von Schritt zu Oberrohrlänge ist so etwa 3-4 cm schätze ich mal.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. September 2010)

Hallo,

bei 1,85 cm, auf jeden Fall ein L-Rahmen.
Ich habe das aktuelle AM8 und bin 1,78 cm groß und habe die M-Größe.
Mit der M-Größe tut er sich keinen Gefallen
Hab meins seit Jan. 10 und bin top zufrieden

Canyon hat die Preise gesenkt
Da würde ich zuschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForestbikerX (11. September 2010)

hm ok klingt gut! Ich hab nämlich ähnliche Größen (1.86 groß, 83 cm Schrittlänge, 62 cm Armlänge) wie mein Vater und fahre mit Größe L. Hab mir schon Gedanken gemacht ob ich M nehmen hätte sollen, wobei ich außer die leichten Rückenschmerzen im unteren Rücken super klar komme. Diese treten aber auch jedoch nur bei starken Steigungen auf und dann auch unregelmäßig, vielleicht hats auch mit meiner Haltung zu tun oder was meint ihr?
Habe meinem Vater eben auch zu L geraten da ich denke, die vorgeschlagene M Größe des Bikefinders von Canyon schon zu klein ist. 

Was habt ihr für Abstände von Schritt zu Oberrohrlänge etwa wenn ihr steht?

Schonmal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Bikefinder von Canyon, ist es möglich dass dieser die Rahmengrößen manchmal doch etwas zu klein vorschlägt?


----------



## Tomson_Muc (11. September 2010)

das Problem ist....das PPS ist nur auf die Schrittlänge ausgelegt, Alle anderen Faktoren bleiben eigentlich unberücksichtigt. Deswegen gilt eigentlich wie bei jedem Kauf: Probefahren und nicht auf einen Konfigurator verlassen.


----------



## Feysal (12. September 2010)

Suchst du also für deinen Dad ein Rad???

Wo liegt denn das Problem,wenn schon ein Rad da ist???

Laß ihn auf deinem Bock testfahren(das geht ja dann mehr als üblich möglich...)und dann kann er nach einer ausgeprägten Tour sagen,was Sache ist.
Wenns ein M sein soll,bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken!

Z.Zt.gibts ja mehr als geile Preise bei Canyon(v.a.das Nerve AM).

Viel Spaß.


----------



## ForestbikerX (12. September 2010)

ja such n Rad für meinen Dad, wollte aber noch gleichzeitig eure Meinung zu meiner Größe L hören. Meine Maße sind ja auch oben angegeben.

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass ihm L zu groß ist, werde ihm jedoch auf jedenfall meins zum Probefahren heute überlassen, haben wir auch schon so abgemacht, er kam  bis jetzt nur noch nicht dazu.

Was mein ihr zu den Maßen jetzt rein von der Theorie, L oder M?

Ja die Preise sind gerade echt top, ich könnt mich in den Arsch beißen da ich meins vor nem Monat, für den original Preis bestellt habe und es letzte Woche geliefert wurde. Ich hatte allerdings n Umtausch gemacht XC 6 gegen AM 6 und konnte die Sache deshalb nicht noch auf unbestimme Zeit, bis die Bikes herabgesetzt sind, herauszögern.

Wusste nicht ab wann Sie runtergesetzt werden, jedoch auch n Risiko dabei, wenn man sich speziell auf eins beschränkt, dass dies dann in der entsprechenden Größe schon ausverkauft ist, dann hat man eben Pech.


----------



## CleanSweep (12. September 2010)

Ich würde auch zu L tendieren.


----------



## ForestbikerX (12. September 2010)

Bitte noch mehr Meinungen!

Hab gerade ne längere Tour hinter mir und jetzt auch wieder Rückenschmerzen, ich hoffe nur dass das nicht an der Rahmengröße liegt, da ich das Bike nichtmehr in M umtauschen kann, was meint ihr dazu?

Bei geraden Strecken gehts soweit, passt eigentlich, nur wenn ich längere Zeit bergauf fahr bekomm ich Rückenschmerzen. Kann das am zu großen Rahmen liegen? Hätte ich doch lieber M nehmen sollen, mit der kürzeren Oberrohrlänge?
Oder hat das eher andere Gründe?


----------



## paradisoinferno (12. September 2010)

Wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass das Oberrohr zu lang ist, bzw. Du zu gestreckt sitzt, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mich net verrückt machen, sondern erstmal nen kürzeren Vorbau probieren.
Anderer Lenker mit mehr Rise wäre ebenfalls ne Option.
Nur beim Bergauffahren Rückenschmerzen? Ist Dein Sattel evtl. nicht in der richtigen Höhe montiert, bzw. der Winkel zu stark nach hinten hängend?

Aus der Entfernung immer schwierig zu beurteilen....


----------



## ForestbikerX (12. September 2010)

hm ok! naja den Winkel vom Sattel kann ich ja nicht verändern, ist ja abhängig von der Geometrie des Bikes oder nicht? 

Ich weiß es eben nicht obs am Oberrohr liegt oder viell auch an meiner falschen Haltung. Was noch ne Möglichkeit wäre, dass meine Muskulatur im unteren Rücken noch nicht dran gewöhnt ist, da ich erst seit kurzem wieder angefangen habe mit biken. Ich weiß eben nicht ob die Rahmengröße die Ursache ist, ich hoffe nicht!

Ja, verständlich dass es schwierig ist eine Ferndiagnose zu machen.

Was meint ihr worans vermutlich am ehesten liegen könnte? Wäre also schon eher L
anstatt M für mich ratsam, dann könnts auch sein dass es eben nicht an der Rahmengröße liegt, da ich sonst super zurecht komme soweit.

Will eben nur meinem Dad diese Probleme ersparen, doch wenn wir jetzt n M Rahmen bestellen, bis der dann kommt, kannste im Nachhinein nichtmehr umtauschen, da gibts die 2010 Bikes bestimmt nichtmehr reduziert, bzw garnichtmehr  könnt ich mir vorstellen. Deshalb ist es nicht nur für mich wichtig.


----------



## ForestbikerX (12. September 2010)

Sattel müsste von der Höhe her passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (13. September 2010)

tja, da bleibt dir ja wohl nur das ausschlussprinzip

rückenschmerzen mit ohne rucksack?
muskuläre dysbalancen ausgeschlossen?
zu schwache rückenmuskulatur?
andere rückenbeschwerden?bandscheiben usw.
sowas kann man ja mal beim orthopäden abchecken

wenn das ausgeschlossen wurde kann man sich daran machen deine position auf dem bike zu verändern, eins nach dem anderen und nie zwei dinge gleichzeitig verstellen, sonst weiß man nicht obs was bringt oder nicht

sattelwinkel kann man natürlich einstellen, aber das hat damit nix zu tun (vermutlich meinst du auch eher den sitzwinkel)
keiner weiß wie du auf dem bike sitzt...gerade bergauf? wie steil bergauf?

selbst wenn dein dad gleich groß ist, hat er doch eine etwas andere körperliche verfassung und vielleicht auch proportionen, arme zu beine, zu oberkörper...

lass deinen dad halt ausführlich probefahren (die zeit muss man sich schon nehmen), dann wird er schon merken ob er sich unwohl fühlt oder obs passt. das sparbuch ist ja noch ein paar wochen


----------



## ForestbikerX (13. September 2010)

mein vater hat eben ne tour gemacht, er meinte die Größe L sei für ihn in Ordnung. 
Ich überlege eventuell nen kürzeren vorbau zu montieren, viell 90 mm. Da der Vorbau mit 110 mm aber schon relativ kurz ist, weiß ich nicht ob 90 zu wenig sind beim lenken, könnte etwas knapp werden. 

Die aufgezählten Punkte kann ich denk ich soweit ausschließen da ich sonst noch nie Rückenschmerzen hatte und mein Rücken vom Fitness auch gut trainiert ist.
Beim Biken werden ist es jedoch wieder eine ganz andere Beanspruchung der Muskulatur wie beim Fitness... Belastung über längeren Zeitraum


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2010)

110mm sind fürs AM schon bei Größe XL zu lang. Ich weiss ja nicht was die sich bei C. dabei denken. 
Mach 90mm dran und versuch auch mal probehalber 70mm (dann muss der Lenker aber breit genug => 700mm sein! ).


----------



## ForestbikerX (14. September 2010)

oh ne sorry hab falsch geschaut, ich hab gerade gemerkt ich habe nen vorbau von 90 mm, keine 110... mein fehler! 
Das M hat nen 75er Vorbau, viell sollte ich den probieren?
Lenker ist 685 mm breit


----------



## keyoshix (15. September 2010)

Ich muss mich hier mal mit einklinken.

Im "tollen" PPS von Canyon habe ich meine Schrittlänge (85) und Größe (183) eingegeben und dort zeigte er mir M an.
Mein jetziges Bike war ein günstiges, da gab es nur M.

Nachdem ich mein Bike (XC8) bestellt habe kam heute die Bestätigung mit der Bemerkung:



> Aufgrund Ihrer PPS-Daten empfehlen wir Ihnen die Rahmengröße L.




Was denn nun?


Hier mal meine (hoffentlich) richtig gemessenen Körperteile ^^

Höhe 183
Schritt 85
Torso 70
Ärmel 60


Größer bedeutet ja sportlicher, nech?


----------



## the crasher (17. September 2010)

Habe auch mal ne Frage zur Größe des AM.

Wie weit sollte die Sattelstütze in etwa rausschauen, wenn man natürlich die richtige höhe für seine Beine eingestellt hat?
Auf max. (Stufe 13)bestimmt nicht, aber eher im oberen bereich, so 10 rum oder unterem 5 rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-haudegen (18. September 2010)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren. Hab seit Dienstag auch eines in der Größe M (empfehlung des PPS). Damit es richtig passt (Ferse auf Pedal beim gestreckten Bein), muss ich den Sattel auch bis zur min._Markierung rausziehen...


----------



## paradisoinferno (18. September 2010)

der-haudegen schrieb:


> muss ich den Sattel auch bis zur min._Markierung rausziehen...



Du meinst wohl, Du mußt die Stütze bis zur Max.-Markierung rausziehen

Wie weit die Stütze raus muß, hängt natürlich auch von der Rahmengröße ab, da jeweils das Sitzrohr unterschiedlich lang ist....

Auch muß man darauf achten, dass man - um Rahmenschäden vorzubeugen - die Stütze immer nur soweit ausziehen sollte, dass das Rohrende noch unter dem Oberrohr im Rahmen verbleibt.
So kann es also sein, dass die Markierung noch nicht "am Ende" ist, jedoch zu wenig Material mittlerweile im Sitzrohr verbleibt.


----------



## ForestbikerX (19. September 2010)

Ich glaube mittlerweile dass die Ursache für meine leichten Rückenschmerzen einen anderen Grund haben. Habe heute festgestellt dass es höchstwahrscheinlich am Rucksack liegen könnte, den ich zu tief hatte und meist schwerbeladen. Als ich ihn weiterhochgezogen hatte und das Gewicht reduzierte wars eigentlich soweit in Ordnung.

Werde deshalb den Standard Vorbau von 90 mm behalten und die Rahmengröße L, bin ich mir mitterweile auch sicher, dass es die richtige ist. 
Trotzdem danke für eure Antworten


----------



## gandi85 (24. September 2010)

Hi, 
ich hab genau das gleiche Problem, ich weiß nicht welche Größe ich brauche.
Ich bin 1,80m groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.
ich war heute in nem Laden der CUBE verkauft, der meinte ich brauch ein L
wenn ich jetzt bei canyon anruf und die frag sagen die ich brauch M, da kennt sich doch kein Mensch mehr aus....
Wenn ich jetzt ein M nehm, da ist die Rahmenhöhe 47 cm. meine ideale Sattelhöhe liegt aber bei 75 cm, da würde der Sattel ja 28 cm rausstehen, das ist ja ewig weit....(oder verballer ich da gerade was total??????)


----------



## omoser (26. September 2010)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab genau das gleiche Problem, ich weiß nicht welche Größe ich brauche.
> Ich bin 1,80m groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.
> ich war heute in nem Laden der CUBE verkauft, der meinte ich brauch ein L
> ...



ich denke du musst die kurbellaenge beruecksichtigen (sind so 15cm schaetze ich)

die CUBE raeder haben doch ausserdem eine andere geometrie...


----------

